# Visita ao Poceirão



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2008 às 00:30)

Estamos a organizar uma visita ao Poceirão com alguns membros da zona de Lisboa, que se vai realizar no próximo domingo, dia 3 de Agosto.
Como bom conhecedor da localidade e da zona envolvente, penso que a visita irá mostrar bem as características climáticas da zona do Poceirão, que se caracterizam pelos seus extremos meteorológicos; mínimas extremamente baixas, máximas extremamente elevadas, nevoeiros cerrados de madrugada, gelo e geada frequentes e até alguma neve em dias de grande frio.
O Poceirão situa-se numa zona bastante árida, cujo solo é arenoso e pobre e está a apenas 38 metros de altitude, numa zona propícia a inversões térmicas (nocturnas) e a grandes aquecimentos diurnos, estando abrigado dos ventos oceânicos. 
A visita irá começar logo pela manhã e o objectivo da mesma é explorar a zona e levar connosco instrumentos de medição, como um termómetro digital da Oregon e um anemómetro da La Crosse.
A visita irá prolongar-se durante todo o dia e iremos explorar a zona e tentar descobrir mais alguns pormenores acerca do seu microclima extraordinário e surpreendente, de forma a credibilizar aquilo que já tem vindo a ser dito acerca das suas características climáticas.
O meu objectivo é dar a conhecer determinadas características que quase ninguém conhece, apenas porque a zona é desconhecida por muitos e mostrar ao fórum dados em concreto e credibilizar inúmeras teses que tenho vindo a defender.



_Ficam aqui algumas fotografias do local:_


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2008 às 00:39)

Por agora aquilo que iremos enfrentar no dia 3 na famosa terra do Poceirão, terra de grandes amplitudes térmicas  é o seguinte:





Será agradável, essencialmente para os membros do frio como eu 

Aqui fica a localização do Poceirão:


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2008 às 09:05)

44ºC???

Será que estamos preparados para tal temperatura?
Serão bem-vindos todos os litros de água fresca possiveis de se levar.


----------



## vitamos (31 Jul 2008 às 09:59)

Boas!

Mesmo que vá a Lisboa no Domingo não poderei mesmo ir  , pelo que vos desejo na mesma um óptimo passeio! Levem muita água, bonés e roupa fresca! Vai ser muito interessante um registo das temperaturas desse dia... Vamos ver se modelos e observações no terreno batem certo e se temos de facto uma zona propícia a extremos significativos!

Quanto a comida não se preocupem! Levem uma frigideira e tudo o que vos apetecer! Não vão precisar de gás


----------



## jpmartins (31 Jul 2008 às 10:39)

Pena ser tão longe 
Boa sorte pessoal e acima de tudo que seja uma dia divertido e de convívio


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2008 às 11:56)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Não são só os 44ºC... Já repararam no que diz em baixo? Temperatura sentida: *52ºC*

É desta que o Mário derrete!

Vamos ter de levar garrafões...


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2008 às 16:45)

Boa iniciativa. Boa viagem e divirtam-se.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jul 2008 às 16:52)

> Não são só os 44ºC... Já repararam no que diz em baixo? Temperatura sentida: 52ºC
> 
> É desta que o Mário derrete!
> 
> Vamos ter de levar garrafões...



tou a achar muito..não acredito muito nessas previsões do Meteoblue..acho as temperaturas um bocado exageradas


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2008 às 16:58)

Provavelmente algo a rondar os 40ºC

Temp. Máxima






Humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2008 às 17:01)

Brunomc disse:


> tou a achar muito..não acredito muito nessas previsões do Meteoblue..acho as temperaturas um bocado exageradas



Também não estamos a contar com *44 ºC*, mas sim com uns *40 ºC*.
Conheço bem a zona porque passo lá imensas vezes e sei que chega lá. 
Deverá aquecer mais no Poceirão do que em Évora, Beja ou Vendas Novas, de certeza.
Vamos levar material para fazer medições e logo faremos uma reportagem no fórum, fazendo um registo horário da temperatura e da sua evolução.
Vamos tentar aproximar-nos o mais possível da realidade e apresentar dados o mais correctos possível. 
Só queremos o bem do fórum e por isso é que vamos fazer esta visita, não queremos iludir ninguém, pelo contrário, apenas pretendemos dar a conhecer determinadas características de locais praticamente desconhecidos.


*Vince*, sei que os mapas são fiáveis, mas por vezes «ocultam» determinadas realidades, por se registarem em espaços muito reduzidos que nem sequer têm dimensões suficientes para aparecer no mapa, por isso penso que deverá andar à volta dos *40 ºC*, mas irá aquecer mais nessa zona do que nas zonas envolventes, de certeza.
Com este tipo de mapas não se tem bem a noção de determinados microclimas, nomeadamente nas máximas e nas mínimas, que podem variar bastante em distâncias curtas.


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2008 às 17:08)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> *Vince*, sei que os mapas são fiáveis, mas por vezes «ocultam» determinadas realidades, por se registarem em espaços muito reduzidos que nem sequer têm dimensões suficientes para aparecer no mapa, por isso penso que deverá andar à volta dos *40 ºC*, mas irá aquecer mais nessa zona do que nas zonas envolventes, de certeza.
> Com este tipo de mapas não se tem bem a noção de determiandos microclimas, nomeadamente nas máximas e nas mínimas, que podem variar bastante em distâncias curtas.



Sim, eu não duvido um segundo disso. 
Adicionei uma sondagem para as temperaturas máximas que vão encontrar no Domingo. Tenho a certeza que farão o melhor registo possível dentro das limitações.

Minha escolha:
>=40ºC e <41 ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2008 às 17:13)

>=43 ºC  claro  aquilo fica lá enfiado no fim do mundo, baixissimo, o calor de sábado vai já deixar tudo bem quente, para aquecer ainda mais no Domingo  estou bastante optimista quanto ao calor, e tambem com receio pela minha sanidade mental  durante a estadia por lá, toda a gente sabe que o calor faz-nos ter comportamentos estranhos


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2008 às 17:19)

Uii vão se meter no Inferno  segunda e terça não me admiraria dos tais 44ºC  domingo vão andar em torno dos 40ºC concordo


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2008 às 17:19)

>=40ºC e <41 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2008 às 17:36)

Votei, de 41ºC a 42ºC...

Até vou levar o meu antigo sensor da Oregon! Vamos ver...


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2008 às 19:51)

Epá...
Não consigo deixar de imaginar:
Meia duzia de gatos pigados (de tanta transpiração), no meio da estepe, com um termómetro na mão, a olhar para ele e já a ver já os números distorcidos!

Bem, votei entre os 39ºC e os 40ºC.
E mesmo assim já será uma tortura levar com essas temperaturas, tendo em conta que vamos estar expostos ao calor horas a fio. (É melhor levarmos guarda sol).

Ah, se nenhum de nós postar até às 23:59 do dia de domingo, chamem o INEM


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2008 às 20:00)

>=40ºC e <41 ºC foi a minha escolha 

Cuidado com o sol


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2008 às 23:47)

Boa iniciativa
Eu votei >=39ºC e < 40 ºC


----------



## Fil (1 Ago 2008 às 00:48)

Eu aposto por uma temperatura entre os 41ºC e 42 ºC. Depois no inverno queremos uma iniciativa igual


----------



## jpmartins (1 Ago 2008 às 09:21)

Talvez o intervalo >=39ºC e <40 ºC , mesmo assim já dava para secar o garrafão


----------



## vitamos (1 Ago 2008 às 09:46)

Votei entre 41 e 42ºC



Mário Barros disse:


> >=43 ºC  claro



Eh lá! Continuas com as votações suicidas mas o calor já começa a fazer efeito por antecipação 

Agora a sério Mário, se não te dás bem com o calor vai artilhado de forma a protegeres-te! Eu já apanhei verdadeiros  dias de Inferno nas Beiras quando passava lá Verões e não ia para uma zona de muitos extremos... e custa! O pinheiro que mais sombra der, guarda-o bem para não cair!


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2008 às 15:21)

Fil disse:


> Eu aposto por uma temperatura entre os 41ºC e 42 ºC. *Depois no inverno queremos uma iniciativa igual*



No Inverno pode ser em Bragança De preferência numa noite daquelas bem bem frias


----------



## HotSpot (1 Ago 2008 às 15:58)

Acho que fica pelos 39ºC

Com muita pena minha não posso ir 

Agradeco a recolha dos dados para posteriormente comparar com os da minha estacao. um registo de 10 em 10 min era interessante.

Divirtam-se e cuidado com o sol


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2008 às 21:02)

Tou a ver muito calor  será que os 43.2ºC que eu apostei se irão concretizar.


----------



## Brigantia (1 Ago 2008 às 22:07)

Boas,

Grande iniciativa

Eu votei >=39ºC e < 40 ºC. 
Ficamos á espera desses registos






MSantos disse:


> No Inverno pode ser em Bragança De preferência numa noite daquelas bem bem frias


Temos de pensar nisso

Pode ser num daqueles dias em que a temperatura não passa dos 4/5 graus...






Neste belo dia de passeio a temperatura ás 13H ainda rondava os 2ºC e a paisagem estava fantástica...


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2008 às 22:35)

Boas fotos Brigantia Já tenho saudades dessas paisagens...
Em Outubro volto para essa a região que tem o melhor clima do país, para mais um ano lectivo no IPB...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2008 às 22:47)

E que tal em Gimonde??



Mário Barros disse:


> Tou a ver muito calor  será que os 43.2ºC que eu apostei se irão concretizar.



Bem... 42ºC ainda me parece bastante...(temperatura sentida ás 16h: 53ºC)
Mesmo assim, tem vindo a reduzir um pouco... 
Continuo a confiar nos meus 41ºC a 42ºC...


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2008 às 01:38)

Boas recordações Brigantia.

Estava aqui a ver o calendário. Os feriados de 1 e 8 de Dezembro serão à 2ª feira este ano. Fins-de-semana grandes à vista!

Pode ser que....


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2008 às 02:27)

MSantos disse:


> No Inverno pode ser em Bragança De preferência numa noite daquelas bem bem frias



Por acaso estava a referir-me ao mesmo local, o Poceirão, para vermos se no inverno é tão extremo como supostamente é no verão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2008 às 11:55)

Gilmet disse:


> Bem... 42ºC ainda me parece bastante...(temperatura sentida ás 16h: 53ºC)
> Mesmo assim, tem vindo a reduzir um pouco...
> Continuo a confiar nos meus 41ºC a 42ºC...



Realmente é uma pena as previsões terem vindo a tirar calor, porque isso fez com que eu alterasse agora a minha ideia em relação à temperatura máxima de amanhã. 
Com todo este vento, as previsões já desceram cerca de *3 ºC* e agora começo a pensar em cerca de *39 ºC*, apesar de admitir que há uns dias votei no intervalo 41 / 42.
De qualquer forma, penso que já não vai ser mau sentir este calor. 

A minha aposta final vai para *39,1 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2008 às 21:01)

Continuo a apostar nos meus 43.2ºC


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2008 às 22:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continuo a apostar nos meus 43.2ºC



É realmente uma pena as previsões terem vindo a tirar calor e que não apanhes com os 43,2ºC, só te fazia bem 
Estou a brincar, divirtam-se e façam bons registos. Tenham cuidado com o sol, mesmo que não passe dos 36 ou 37ºC ainda desgasta bastante.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2008 às 23:39)

É já amanhã.


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2008 às 11:20)

E por esta altura já anda o Gilmet, o Mário Barros e o Daniel Vilão de termómetro na mão a medir a temperatura no Poceirão!

E chega a noticia que estão 29ºC de momento no local.
Segundo eles, ainda está agradável.


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 15:25)

AnDré disse:


> E por esta altura já anda o Gilmet, o Mário Barros e o Daniel Vilão de termómetro na mão a medir a temperatura no Poceirão!
> 
> E chega a noticia que estão 29ºC de momento no local.
> Segundo eles, ainda está agradável.



Não há mais novidades ? Sabes se o Daniel e o Gilmet já cumpriram o plano secreto de enterrar o Mário até ao pescoço e deixá-lo ao sol umas horas até ele confessar e jurar que realmente existe Verão em 2008 ? 

O Hotspot na Moita já tem 35,3ºC pode ser que eles a esta hora já tenham uns 37ºC ou 38ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (3 Ago 2008 às 17:28)

Até iam levas ovos e tudo para fritar....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 18:33)

Vince disse:


> Não há mais novidades ? Sabes se o Daniel e o Gilmet já cumpriram o plano secreto de enterrar o Mário até ao pescoço e deixá-lo ao sol umas horas até ele confessar e jurar que realmente existe Verão em 2008 ?
> 
> O Hotspot na Moita já tem 35,3ºC pode ser que eles a esta hora já tenham uns 37ºC ou 38ºC.



vince que coisa mais cruel para  dizer que  juro que existe verãoao Mário são feitios o que é que havemos de fazer


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2008 às 21:10)

Vince disse:


> Não há mais novidades ? Sabes se o Daniel e o Gilmet já cumpriram o plano secreto de enterrar o Mário até ao pescoço e deixá-lo ao sol umas horas até ele confessar e jurar que realmente existe Verão em 2008 ?
> 
> O Hotspot na Moita já tem 35,3ºC pode ser que eles a esta hora já tenham uns 37ºC ou 38ºC.



Bem, novidades, novidades, deixo-as para os três protagonistas que estiveram lá o dia todo. Eu comento depois. Até porque eu e o elemento surpresa só chegámos lá a meio da tarde! 

De qualquer maneira, às 11:32 tinham atingido os 35ºC
Às 12:04 estavam 36,4ºC.
(dados enviados via sms, mas eu já não estava em casa e não pude postar )

E o resto eles já contam a seguir...
Correu tudo bem, ninguém desidratou


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2008 às 21:19)

continuamos esperandooooooo pelas novidades


----------



## mocha (3 Ago 2008 às 22:28)

eu tambem quero saber das novidades, se no barreiro teve um calorão, o poceirão deve de ter batido recordes de temperatura


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2008 às 22:56)

Huummm qual terá sido a máxima só o Daniel Vilão revelará tal segredo  só sei que deu para escorrer água por todos os poros 

Bem pessoal eu tou completamente estoirado, já mal consigo construir frases, aguentamos muito sol, muito calor, suor por todo lado, banhos para refrescar, algum vento quente, muita areia e muito muito mais que certamente irá ser colocado aqui através dessas boas ilustrações que são as fotos.

Quanto a mim, bom, foi uma experiência que não importo de repetir, não pelo calor mas sim pela companhia do pessoal e sendo assim junta-se o útil ao agradável e vai-se para uma das terras mais extremas, se não for mesmo a mais extrema de Portugal. 

A palavra calor entrou no meu dicionário por uns tempos


----------



## Gilmet (3 Ago 2008 às 23:03)

Nesse caso, aqui vai!

Eu, o Mário e o Daniel, encontrámo-nos em Moscavide pelas 09:00

Chegámos ao Poceirão, por volta das 9:30, com uma boleia no carro dos pais do Daniel
O André só chegaria lá para as 14:00...
Fomos então dar uma pequena volta pela localidade... mas o calor já se fazia sentir, por isso, decidimos procurar um local á sombra onde "acampassemos" nas próximas horas!
Felizmente, o Poceirão dispõe de um belo jardim... ficámos lá!
Colocámos os sensores, num local totalmente á sombra, e bem arejado... (em cima de um muro e debaixo de um banco), e lá ficámos...
Comemos, e registámos as temperaturas...

Cerca das 14:30, decidimos sair um pouco daquele lugar, pois já estavamos cheios de calor e tédio...
Fomos então á estação de comboios!, onde permanecemos mais de meia hora, e onde eu pude tirar várias fotos...

Recebemos então uma chamada do André, a dizer que finalmente já estava a chegar (atrasado... já eram perto das 15:15)...

Num belo Ford, encarnado, lá vemos o André, ainda de fato e gravata, mas, ele não estava sozinho... hmmm

Qual não foi o nosso espanto, quando, no carro, está o Vítor! (vitamos)
Espectáculo! 5 meteoloucos reunidos no Poceirão!
Como o André tinha carro, já nos pudemos movimentar melhor... fomos ao Forninho, passámos por areais... onde, se cultivavam vinhas!, e a mais outras terras que agora o nome não me lembra...

Voltámos ao Poceirão, e metemo-nos num café com ar condicionado... que diferença! Cerca de 37ºC cá fora e uns 18ºC lá dentro
Então, lá permanecemos um bom tempo!

Voltámos á rua, onde ficámos a conversar cerca de uma hora... Uma hora em que eu e o Vítor demos até umas corridinhas para fotografar alguns comboios que passavam

A temperatura já descia... eram cerca das 19h quando abandonámos o Poceirão...

Para a próxima temos de ir lá no Inverno...



Agora... as fotos...








O deserto...











Parados no meio do "nada"...






A tal cultura de vinhas no areal...






No café... já saciados...






Na portagem para a ponte Vasco da Gama






E... como não podia faltar... umas fotos de uns comboios...

Intercidades (pena o sol...)






Carvoeiro






Porta-Contentores








E agora perguntam vocês... Quanto é que foi a temperatura máxima que registámos??

Estou expressamente proibído de o dizer... só o Daniel poderá ter esse prazer...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2008 às 23:41)

Gilmet disse:


> Felizmente, o Poceirão dispõe de um belo jardim... ficámos lá!
> Colocámos os sensores, num local totalmente á sombra, e bem arejado... (em cima de um muro e debaixo de um banco), e lá ficámos...
> Comemos, e registámos as temperaturas...



Fizemos registos de temperatura de meia em meia hora que no próximo post irei revelar. 



Gilmet disse:


> Espectáculo! 5 meteoloucos reunidos no Poceirão!
> Como o André tinha carro, já nos pudemos movimentar melhor... fomos ao Forninho, passámos por areais... onde, se cultivavam vinhas!, e a mais outras terras que agora o nome não me lembra...



Sim, tens de colocar essas fotos do deserto, que mostrem bem a área arenosa do Poceirão e as vinhas plantadas na areia. Certos sítios quase dão para enterrar os sapatos na areia.



Gilmet disse:


> Voltámos ao Poceirão, e metemo-nos num café com ar condicionado... que diferença! Cerca de 37ºC cá fora e uns 18ºC lá dentro



Sim, esteve um dia quente por lá e a diferença de temperatura entre o interior do café e a rua era tanta que o Mário se desmanchou a rir quando saiu do café e, logo depois, rimo-nos todos a seguir.
Os tais *37 ºC* na rua registaram-se por volta das 18:00h, quando já estava um pouco de vento.


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2008 às 23:54)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> as vinhas plantadas na areia. Certos sítios quase dão para enterrar os sapatos na areia.











Foi mesmo o que mais me espantou: vinhas na areia.


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2008 às 23:56)

Belas fotos:
Aos poucos o pessoal do MeteoPT começa-se a conhecer...


----------



## Brigantia (3 Ago 2008 às 23:57)

AnDré disse:


> Foi mesmo o que mais me espantou: vinhas na areia.



É muito interessante essa imagem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Ago 2008 às 23:59)

_Evolução horária da temperatura no Poceirão:_


10:00h  *28,0 ºC*
11:30h  *29,0 ºC*
12:00h  *31,9 ºC*
12:30h  *34,9 ºC*
13:00h  *36,3 ºC*
13:30h  *37,8 ºC*
14:00h  *38,4 ºC*
14:30h  *39,0 ºC*
15:00h  *39,6 ºC*
(...)
16:30h  *38,6 ºC*
(...)
19:00h  *31,2 ºC*



_Gráfico da evolução da temperatura do ar:_









Quanto à máxima, registou-se entre as 15:00h e as 16:30h, e foi de *40,2 ºC*. 

Parabéns aos vencedores (*Dan, henriquesillva, miguel, Vince*).


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Ago 2008 às 00:11)

Mas que grande foto reportagem voces sao os maiores ...xD Ta brutal as vinhas n pensei que fosse tal coisa possivel smp me habituei a ve las plantadas em terra cor de tijolo xD.

Quando e que vcs agendam uma visita a Vila pouca de aguiar no inverno em pleno Janeiro ...xD.

Va portem se bem e adorei este post que venham mais assim xD


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2008 às 00:33)

Bem... eu, pensei que subisse mais... mas como nós tinhamos a estação tããão protegida... foi no que deu...

Nesse caso, muitos parabéns aos Vencedores! Dan, henriquesilva, miguel e Vince!


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2008 às 08:03)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> _Evolução horária da temperatura no Poceirão:_
> 
> 
> 10:00h  *28,0 ºC*
> ...




Parabéns a vocês por esta iniciativa.
Sinceramente não esperava esses valores com as últimas previsões disponíveis, portanto na prática não me considero ter acertado na sondagem pois se as primeiras previsões de há alguns dias atrás se mantivessem a temperatura seria mais alta de certeza.


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Ago 2008 às 08:23)

Bela Meteo-reportagem


Adorei   :


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2008 às 10:43)

Ora viva!

Devo dizer que foi com um enorme prazer que participei nesta iniciativa! Foi um prazer conhecer pessoalmente esta malta maluca que todos nós vamos conhecendo "virtualmente" todos os dias aqui pelo estaminé, e que depois constatamos que na realidade ainda batem mais mal da pinha 
Agora mais a sério: Pessoal 5 estrelas, com quem eu espero voltar a estar brevemente 

Quanto à visita em si, como já foi dito cheguei tarde. Mas ainda a tempo de observar bem as características do local. Para já a ideia que tinha do sítio era um pouco diferente, ou seja pensei numa localidade mais pequena do que realmente é. O Poceirão (localidade) ainda é um aglomerado considerável de casas bastante concentrado. A freguesia em si inclui outras localidades bastante mais dispersas ao longo da planície. Facto curioso na freguesia o de, em muitos locais, o alcatrão dar lugar à areia, mesmo nos principais acessos a alguns locais. E é areia que marca a maior presença na paisagem. 
Os adeptos de outros tipos de paisagens poderiam ficar desiludidos com este cenário... mas não é que para destoar  ainda foi possível encontrar uma vasta área de arvoredo, com algumas espécies de pássaros que eu sinceramente não conhecia? Ou seja, o poceirão está longe de ser um deserto... no meio de um ambiente inóspito ainda há espaço para explosões de vida.

Fui testemunha dos valores elevados de temperatura relatados e verifiquei a qualidade e fiabilidade dos registos efectuados. Mas fica uma pequena nota! Embora seja um local extremamente quente, a sensação de calor, ao contrário do que eu julgava não é muito acentuada! Se não estacionarmos ao sol exageradamente até é um calor suportável! Até dá para fazer verdadeiras maratonas para observar os movimentos das locomotivas na estação da CP 

Enfim, um grande dia! E na minha opinião um muito bom trabalho de campo e um interessantíssimo testemunho local!


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2008 às 11:01)

Parabens Pessoal. Tive mesmo pena de não poder ir...fica para a próxima.

Valores interessantes. Sabia que a diferença entre Moita e Poceirão era alguma mas nunca pensei que fosse enorme.

No periodo de maior calor o Poceirão teve sempre mais 5ºC que a Moita. O Poceirão fica 20km a Oeste da Moita.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2008 às 11:07)

Bela Reportagem pessoal. Eu não votei, mas ontem à noite numa conversa com o Gilmet no msn eu disse-lhe a temperatura máxima foi de 40.2ºC e ele ficou , mesmo sem ir ao Poceirão acertei Agora pensa que eu sou bruxo


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2008 às 11:08)

HotSpot disse:


> O Poceirão fica 20km a Oeste da Moita.



Permite-me só uma pequena correcção: O Poceirão fica 20 km a *ESTE* da Moita


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2008 às 11:13)

vitamos disse:


> Permite-me só uma pequena correcção: O Poceirão fica 20 km a *ESTE* da Moita



Correcto e afirmativo. my mistake....


----------



## *Dave* (4 Ago 2008 às 11:13)

Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho!  



Abraço


----------



## mocha (4 Ago 2008 às 11:55)

espetaculo , no inverno até alinhava ir a um encontro destes, agora nesta altura é que não, 
parabens pela foto reportagem


----------



## Dan (4 Ago 2008 às 12:00)

Muito bem  excelente iniciativa. Muito boas as fotos.

Considerando as condições de ontem, o valor de 40,2ºC até que não decepcionou


----------



## jpmartins (4 Ago 2008 às 12:04)

Parabéns Pessoal, bom trabalho  Imagino a galhofa que deve ter sido.


----------



## psm (4 Ago 2008 às 14:18)

Boa reportagem,deve ter sido um pesadelo para o Mário Barros.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2008 às 15:10)

psm disse:


> Boa reportagem,deve ter sido um pesadelo para o Mário Barros.



Nope, desde que a companhia seje boa até aguento 60ºC  eu gosto de tudo meteorologicamente falando mas claro, o frio rebenta com tudo.


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2008 às 15:34)

vitamos disse:


> Permite-me só uma pequena correcção: O Poceirão fica 20 km a *ESTE* da Moita



Às tantas já nem sabiamos bem se ficava a este, a sudeste ou a nordeste.
Além de eu me ter atrasado (quer dizer, de a noiva se ter atrasado), ainda nos "perdemos". Chegámos ao destino, mas com algumas escalas, nomeadamente na Moita e no Pinhal Novo, onde não era suposto entrarmos!
Se bem que, no fundo estava tudo planeado. Quisemos foi conhecer outras localidades do deserto da margem sul. 

Quanto ao Poceirão, já tudo foi dito.
É sempre um prazer ir ao encontro de meteomalucos!
E para quando é que é mesmo a próxima saída de campo meteopt?

PS: Ai Gil, se a minha mãe vê o carro dela no meio daquela areia...


----------



## HotSpot (4 Ago 2008 às 16:07)

AnDré disse:


> Chegámos ao destino, mas com algumas escalas, nomeadamente na Moita e no Pinhal Novo



Um bom passeio aqui pelo deserto. Então passaste a miseros 50 metros da minha estação. Podias ter feito uma paragem


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2008 às 16:11)

Que bela reportagem! Parabéns a todos  a diferença que faz estar junto ao mar  tiveram só mais 10ºc que eu em Setubal e não fica assim tão longe


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2008 às 16:30)

HotSpot disse:


> Um bom passeio aqui pelo deserto. Então passaste a miseros 50 metros da minha estação. Podias ter feito uma paragem



Olha que não foi nada que não tivessemos pensado.
Fica para a próxima, não hão-de faltar oportunidades!


----------



## mocha (4 Ago 2008 às 20:47)

AnDré disse:


> Olha que não foi nada que não tivessemos pensado.
> Fica para a próxima, não hão-de faltar oportunidades!



ai Moita, essa bela localidade
proximo encontro será na Moita, vamos todos pras largadas


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Ago 2008 às 23:07)

boas

mais uma bela iniciativa, parabéns a todos 

para quando uma deslocação aqui ao cabo espichel, já tinha dito isso quando colocaram a saída a Sintra.

se possível numa caçada aqui nestas zonas ( caçada = tempestade )

aguardo resposta, também gostava de estar e de vos conhecer mas as datas dos vossos encontros ainda não foram compatíveis com a minha vida por isso ainda não fui.


abraços


----------



## Bgc (4 Ago 2008 às 23:54)

Parabéns pela vossa iniciativa 5 estrelas. Daqui a uns meses temos que começar a planear um saltinho aqui a Gimonde, belas temperaturas nos meses mais frios (que ricos -12ºC senti em Novembro passado)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2008 às 00:13)

Bgc disse:


> Parabéns pela vossa iniciativa 5 estrelas. Daqui a uns meses temos que começar a planear um saltinho aqui a Gimonde, belas temperaturas nos meses mais frios (que ricos -12ºC senti em Novembro passado)



Antes disso ainda devemos voltar ao Poceirão, em Dezembro, para passarmos lá uma noite e fazermos registos de temperatura nesse período.


----------



## AnDré (5 Ago 2008 às 00:15)

ajrebelo disse:


> para quando uma deslocação aqui ao cabo espichel, já tinha dito isso quando colocaram a saída a Sintra.
> 
> se possível numa caçada aqui nestas zonas ( caçada = tempestade )
> 
> ...



Era para ter sido a semana passada *ajrebelo*, mas as minhas férias no Algarve prolongaram-se mais do que o previsto.
E como quarta-feira estou de partida para o norte, as coisas ficaram em suspenso.

Mas não se inibam, na minha ausência, de continuar com as saídas de campo meteorológicas!
Como já viram, basta alguém dar o primeiro passo, que os meteomalucos vão logo atrás. 
Como disse o Mário Barros, até podiam estar 60ºC que desde que a companhia fosse boa, ele (nós), vamos sempre que podermos, mesmo que para isso tenhamos de ir a correr atrasados e ainda engravatados, e depois mudar de roupa no meio da rua!
De qualquer maneira, quando vier, havemos de ir à Arrábida, no meu "calhambeque pi pi". Nem que seja para dar um mergulho no Portinho!

Quanto a Gimonde... Vamos esperar pelos episódios de invernia!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Ago 2008 às 00:22)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Antes disso ainda devemos voltar ao Poceirão, em Dezembro, para passarmos lá uma noite e fazermos registos de temperatura nesse período.



Ainda vamos acampar lá...

Vai ser bonito... anteontem queixavamo-nos do calor... agora vamo-nos queixar do frio
Fico á espera da altura ideal então!


Quanto ao que o André disse, é isso mesmo... um dá o primeiro passo, e nós vamos logo todos atrás!


----------



## Bgc (5 Ago 2008 às 16:19)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Antes disso ainda devemos voltar ao Poceirão, em Dezembro, para passarmos lá uma noite e fazermos registos de temperatura nesse período.



Esse "invernico" é pra meninos, os homens põe-se ao relento cá em cima


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Ago 2008 às 16:30)

Bgc disse:


> Esse "invernico" é pra meninos, os homens põe-se ao relento cá em cima



Podes ir connosco, isso não impede que durmas ao relento, apesar de haver espaço para todos. 
Vão ser uns belos dias de convívio.


----------



## Bgc (5 Ago 2008 às 16:44)

Podes ter a certeza que vou ter com vocês, garanto-te que são noites inesquecíveis


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2008 às 23:47)

boas sim se senhora esta rapaziada do termómetro fazem lembrar alguem que tambem já passou pelo mesmoandar tambem metido em buracos e serras com o termómetro,naquela altura era de mercurio na tábua porque os digitais vieram muito depois, os primeiros que vi foi em CAÇERES  em ESPANHA onde vou com muita frequencia,portanto há 30 anos  que ando  todos dias de olho no termómetroquando tiver oportunidade vou postar aqui varios episódios ao longo destes anos,tenho é pena de não ter maquina fotografica e de filmar ainda hoje não tenho mas de futuro vou as comprar porque dentro 2 anos penso cessar a minha vida profissional e já fico com tempo disponivel para fazer reportagens a sério,há por aqui no distrito uns sitios que eu quero la ir fazer umas mediçoes já com equipamento a serio  aonde não me tenho deslocado há varios anos.


----------



## belem (6 Ago 2008 às 02:22)

Bons reports e boas fotos!!
Tive nestes dias, na zona oeste, um dos poucos locais que se viam nuvens de manhã e algum sol e vento de oeste durante a tarde...
Tive na zona do Barril e confirmo que vi nuvens todos os dias, de manhã e depois regressavam ao fim da tarde.
Em 3 noites tive 2 com orvalho.
Valores máximos em torno dos 25 e mínimos em torno dos 18ºc.
Não tinha conhecimento sobre o Poceirão. Deve ser quente, mas bem fresco,  perto das zonas mais quentes dos vales do interior... 
O Poceirão é um poço perto de Setúbal e uma «Serra» perto do Guadiana...


----------



## Fil (11 Ago 2008 às 21:07)

Ainda bem que correu tudo bem, uma iniciativa pioneira  Os 40,2ºC ficaram se calhar um pouco aquém das expectativas mas o dia afinal não foi tão quente quanto o esperado e ainda esteve longe de ser o mais quente do ano. Mas ainda assim esse valor registado do Poceirão é maior que o registado nas estações do Alentejo mais ao menos à mesma hora. Tenho aqui um print screen guardado das 17h (16h UTC) desse dia:


----------



## CidadeNeve (18 Ago 2008 às 15:51)

Excelente reportagem! A malta começa de facto a conhecer-se! 

Eu volto a propor um encontro para metrologia meteorologica na serra. Certamente os covilhanenses de cá do forum terão todo o gosto em vos mostrar os locais de interesse. Contem comigo! 

cumps


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2008 às 00:26)

Fil disse:


> Ainda bem que correu tudo bem, uma iniciativa pioneira  Os 40,2ºC ficaram se calhar um pouco aquém das expectativas mas o dia afinal não foi tão quente quanto o esperado e ainda esteve longe de ser o mais quente do ano. Mas ainda assim esse valor registado do Poceirão é maior que o registado nas estações do Alentejo mais ao menos à mesma hora. Tenho aqui um print screen guardado das 17h (16h UTC) desse dia:



Pena é que os dados sobre as regiões mais quentes não existam ainda.
E aí via-se o que é um «poceirão» !


----------

